# "privates"



## akana

An odd question, I know, but is there a polite term in Finnish to refer to a person's "private parts" or "private area?" Something that could be used in almost any company without offending anyone, or making anyone uncomfortable, including the speaker?

Kiitos.


----------



## Hakro

I'd use _genitaalit_.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd use _genitaalit_.



Would you say that _sukupuolielimet _is less "polite" than _genitaalit_?


----------



## sammio

"Genitaalit" sounds way too brutal to me to be used in any company. "Intiimialueet" is the established and most neutral term.


----------

